# Most essential items you Should Keep in Your Car



## maxLak (May 28, 2021)

Some of us keep absolutely nothing in our cars’ trunks, while others have enough packed in there that they could live in their car for weeks. Somewhere. We think every car owner should always have on hand. Check list.


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

I always suggest a spare tire (with a means of airing it up; (when did you last verify that yours had air in it?) and a jack along with tools good enough to change a flat tire.

...in addition, since I camp and drive off road in my vehicles; which have frame mounted tow/extraction points on both front and rear,

A Genuine miitary entrenching tool, or small spade. I favor USGI trifold e-tools for their compactness, but others work too. (the chinese wanna bees tools will self destruct on first use; do not buy them). ... use to shovel out the tires when stuck in sand or sow. and for digging cat holes for emergency sanitary purposes... and to clear existing fire pits..

A roll of toilet paper in a waterproof container (a large peanut jar (works OK you will have to peal the outer layers off the roll to get it to fit.

A folding bow saw to cut fire wood, when camping, or brush to help you get unstuck; I have used large SvenSaws since the 1970s; the first one is still sharp and still works very well.... some saws cut better than others...

A kinetic (stretchy) snatch strap and 2 rated shackles. Since my vehicles are small (~4000 pounds i use 20.000 pound straps; heavier vehicles may need more. It allows you to be yanked out by another vehicle, using your extraction points or to yank someone else out using yours and theirs...if there are no extraction points on their vehicle; keep on driving (attempts at helping can cause vehicle damage).

Each of my vehicles has a trauma capable first aid kit (NOT an OUCH! kit) small injuries will usually heal themselves larger ones sometimes NEED intervention.; rollers of gauze, butter fly dressings (inplace of stitches), providone-iodine, military battle dressings, an eye cup (to wash debris from an eye) and vetwrap(in place of more expensive ace bndages), and a roll of high quality duct tape (re-rolled from a large roll) have all be used, mostly on others. In addition, large fabric band aids are useful to stop leakers/drippers. The tweezers in my SAK Swiss Army knife is usualy adequate for splinters.

Free first responder training is often available from employers and weighs nothing.

Enjoy!


----------

